
Managed services killed DevOps - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/07/devops-is-dead-long-live-devops/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
xref
So I guess this article is suggesting mass migration to PaaS providers like
Heroku and ElasticBeanstalk, where things are sufficiently abstracted that it
won't be too big of a drain on developers time?

